# VMWare - windows XP



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

okay i know this is the wrong place but going to ask any way..

i have XP only for my Security cameras.. I noticed when I am logged in, recently that my app is showing a red overlay on my play backs..

I reformatted the system reseated the cameras network etc..
when I watch it live it is fine on the iPhones and the system in xp but playback through the recorded log viewer is red.. but then I save it as avi the file played in windows player normal no red overlay..

so I am guessing one of the prefs are corrupt for the app i use for the media player, does any one know where I can go to trash the prefs? I am not a PC expert.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

You might want to search out some windows forums and see if they can help. Have you tried contacting the company that makes the software? If it was all red I would think maybe one of the connections has gone and is not displaying all the colours (if it is colour). But if it is previewing fine in one place but not another, definitely a software issue.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

wonderings said:


> You might want to search out some windows forums and see if they can help. Have you tried contacting the company that makes the software? If it was all red I would think maybe one of the connections has gone and is not displaying all the colours (if it is colour). But if it is previewing fine in one place but not another, definitely a software issue.


it is a software issue for sure, previews fine every else. .. the company has no support.. so I am leaning toward corrupt prefs.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

FIGURED IT OUT..
VMWARE V6 AND 7 DRIVERS HAVE 3D VIDEO GRAPHICS.. ONCE I TURNED THAT OFF - THE RED HUE WAS GONE ON VIDEO PLAY BACK..
that only took me 3 hours to figure out. LOL


----------

